# Se piraxe, a? I alithia panda pirazei, etsi einai i zoi!?



## unefemme1

Hi, are there any natives who would be able to translate the following sentences for me please? I think its Greek:
_Se piraxe, a? I alithia panda pirazei, etsi einai i zoi!? _

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Billopoulos

Yeah, it's greek and it means:
"It did offend you, ehm? Truth always offends, that's life!"
The word offend could be replaced with "tease", "pick on", "twit"!
When you say "Se piraxe, a?", it's like you emphasise on that thing that has already happened, so in english that work is done with the word "did"!
Hope it helps


----------



## unefemme1

Ah, just the help I needed, with more explanation than I'd expected! Thank you soo much!


----------



## GorgyNL

I just hope that no man told you so!


----------



## unefemme1

Oh no, i was just helping out a friend that's all ^_^ But thanks for your concern


----------

